# Anyone had two successful FET's from same batch of embies?



## nikki.ryder

Hi Ladies

We are just about to embark on our second and final round of FET.

We had our fresh cycle back in May 2009 which ended in BFN. We had 5 frozen embies.

We had our 1st FET cycle in Sept 2009 which ended up with our gorgeous twin girls being born in May 2010. 

We have 2 frozen embies waiting to come home April\May 2011... The consultant told us that the two we have left are the exact same quality as the two we had put back. Apparently straw 1 and 3 were defrosted last time, the embie in straw 3 didn't divide but the two from staw one obviously did very well! 

Staw two has our final two snowbabies in which our consultant feels will survive the thaw and be put back then its just up to fate! He said he had never produced two sets of twins for the same couple before and that we were quite high risk of having another set of twins and could we cope? - we said we could cope and that we would now have to be his first to have two sets of twins!

Has anyone else had a successful FET and then had another successful FET using the same batch of embies??

I thought it would be eaiser this time round but its just as bad (maybe even a little worse as its our last chance!)


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi

Although I haven't had FET twice, I have had two sets of twins from the same batch of embies! 

My boys now 26months  from a fresh ISCI and their sisters from a frozen transfer now 5.5months! 

All four embies were day 3 embies, the boys were grade 1, a 9 cell & an 8 cell! 

The girls were both grade 1, a 7 cell & an 8 cell before the freeze and grades 1 & 2 both 7 cells after defrost!

Both sets were born at term first set vaginal via induction and the second set via elective CS! Good luck hunny! Having two sets is challenging but amazing!! 

CLP


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi CLP 

Thanks for replying, I just had a look at your diary - spooky!

Good to know it can happen from the same batch.

Our girls were frozen on day 2 at 4 cells and on ET one was a 7 cell and one was 8 cells.

I can't believe how caught up Im getting in it all again this time round, it feels just as nerve racking as the first time round.

Our consultant has given us good odds but there are just so many factors to take into consideration. Can we be that lucky to have any more children!

Its gives me hope that you managed.

Nikki


----------



## faning

Hi Nikki

I had 6 frozen blasts from an unsucessful fresh cycle stored in 2x3s - the first transfer 2 were put back (1 didn't survive thaw) and resulted in my DD who's now 2.5 and the 2nd 3 were all put back intact. They also resulted in a BFP but I then mc at 6weeks but I really believe that was just sheer bad luck    

Happily, and completely unexpectedly   , I am now almost 7 weeks pg naturally    and hoping and praying we see a heartbeat at our early scan next week     

Good luck with your journey      
faning x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

nikki.ryder said:


> Hi CLP
> 
> Thanks for replying, I just had a look at your diary - spooky!


LOL yes that is spooky! 

Our clinic only gave us a 5% success rate for FET with two embies! And wouldn't quote statistics at all for SET FET! LOL and we are only the second patient at our clinic with two sets of twins!

CLP


----------



## Carrots

Hi Nikki,

I had 3 FET from the same batch of embryos (all blasts). All natural FET.
The first one (double ET) was successful and resulted in twins.
The second one (eSET) failed.
The third one (eSET) worked and I am now 24 weeks pregnant (with a singleton).
We went for eSET as I am not sure my body would have coped with another set of twins and financially it would have been difficult.

I remember the consultant at my clinic telling me that it was a very positive sign the first FET was a success as it usually meant all the embryos from this batch were good quality.

Best of luck for your journey. I have to say I found it a little easier the second time round but it is still a nerve wracking process and the 2ww is absolute torture.

xxx
C


----------



## nikki.ryder

Thanks for the inspiration ladies.

CLP - We could be the first at our clinic to have two sets of twins... I love a challenge! 

Faning - congrats on your natural pregnancy and good luck with your early scan. That must have been a very nice shock!

Carrots - Two sets of twins scares me too but having done it once now I am hoping it will be easier the second time round, plus we have my mum with us now (she looks after my little ones now) to help out. I would like an easier pregnancy tho this time round! 

Picking my plan up tomorrow and drugs..... just want to get started now and see what happens. At least I have the girls if it doesn't work! but I am praying and praying it does work.

I may do a diary actually - CLP - did doing a diary help you?

Nikki
x


----------



## Carrots

Twins are a blessing, I feel so lucky to have mine. If you are ready for another set (and you know what you're getting yourself into!) then go for it!

Best of luck for tx and keep us updated.

xxx
C


----------



## drownedgirl

We did two fets and have twins and a new baby from the second, which was eset

We were lucky to have a lot of day one embryos which we took to blast


----------



## wishing...

Hi Nikki,


We had an unsuccessful ICSI cycle in 2008 (eSet) (with 6 frozen blastocysts) followed by a natural FET (2 day 5 blasts) which resulted in a singleton pregnancy and our gorgeous son.  He is now two years old and we have just had another natural FET (eSet) which has given us another BFP!


Good luck, it can and does work twice!


Wishing xx


----------

